# Rim question...



## mat (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok guys, im new to the forum and also fixin to get some new tires and rims for my 09 renegade. I like to stand out some what and the motorsport alloy rims seem to be the coolest looking, the only problem is ive heard from several people running these that when you run low tire pressure the beads are bad about coming unsealed. The last thing i want is a flat with new tires and rims. The tires ive decided on are the Maxxis zillas, 28-9-14 and 28-11-14. If anyonecould give me some input or some other cool looking rims that would be great, I aint crazy about the itp's cause everyone already has them and i really wanna be different, Thanks guys.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

look at MSA...they have some really cool looking wheels. thats what I run on my bike......BTW, WELCOME to THE BEST forum on the www......


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

MSA = MotorSport Alloys... I agree they have some sweet looking wheels! and I really don't know why anyone would need to run really low tire pressure on a 4 wheeler... I understand why to run it on a Jeep or big truck, but maybe I'm missing something... the reason they lose the bead is maybe because the 14" wheels/tires have less sidewall so instead of the tires being able to flex, they just roll off the bead.


----------

